# Mes mails dans Mail apparaissent puis disparaissent ????



## K.ro (15 Février 2006)

Bonjour
J'ai un problème avec Mail 1.3.11 sur Panter 10.3.9 marchant sur un G5 (une pure merveille .
Par moment, dans la partie qui se trouve sous la liste des mails reçus,
les messages et les photos jointes ne sont plus visibles, et à la place apparaît le texte suivant :

"Le message de Trucmuch <trucmuch@wanadoo.com> concernant "Object du mail" n'a pas été téléchagé du serveur. Vous devez vous connecter à ce compte en vue de le télécharger"

Cela arrive soit directement après réception de mes nouveaux messages,
soit plus tard après les avoir déjà lu ou copier une pièce jointe sur mon disque dur.
La seul parade ponctuelle que j'ai trouvé c'est de quitter et relancer Mail... pas très pratique et surtout pas normal.
A titre indicatif j'ai près de 2000 messages sur ma machine est-ce que cela peux peut être poser problème.
Merci d'avance pour votre aide
Caro


----------



## pim (19 Février 2006)

Je n'ai pas de solution à ton problème.

Cependant j'ai remarqué chez moi que depuis que je laisse ouverte la fenêtre "Visualisateur d'activité" (cliquer sur le menu Fenêtre > Visualisateur d'activité), j'appréhende mieux ce que fait Mail en cachette


----------



## K.ro (20 Février 2006)

Malgré mes recherches je n'ai pas encore de solutions.
Je ne connaissais pas la fenêtre "Visualisateur d'activité" mais je vais tester
Merci Caro


----------



## Lepeer (15 Mai 2007)

J'ai exactement ce genre de problème:
Quand je reçois de nouveaux messages, il apparaissent brièvement puis disparaissent.
Et pourtant, ils sont bien dans les dossiers mbox de mail dans la bibliothèque!


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2007)

Je pense qu'il faut lancer un petit coup de "reconstruction de la boite aux lettres" (c'est quelque part dans un des menus)


----------



## Lepeer (15 Mai 2007)

J'ai essay&#233;, sans succ&#232;s...
Apr&#232;s le 9 mai, plus rien de visible....

Et je dirais m&#234;me, encore plus curieux, l'ic&#244;ne de mail affiche quand m&#234;me le nombre de nouveaux messages!


----------

